# Upgrade advice 2018



## Daniel Saaiman (5/4/18)

I'm looking for recommendations for a new mod and RDTA. Currently own the Sigelei Fuchai and Geekvape Avocado 24 RDTA.


----------



## Spyro (5/4/18)

Hold off till they release new DNA250c mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (6/4/18)

All depends on what you're looking for @Daniel Saaiman .

Dual batteries? Big power? Easy to carry? Stealth vape?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

